# Regarding the Elements of Worship in Public, Family, and Private Spheres



## Confessor (Dec 14, 2008)

This is somewhat of a regression to an older topic, but it is one that I never had answered, and I am curious what a satisfying answer would be:

According to this commentary on the WCF (I think it's a commentary; correct me if I'm wrong), the following prescriptions are given for the different spheres of worship:



> The worship of God in the public assembly is to consist in the reading, preaching, and hearing of the Word; prayer, singing of psalms; and the administration and receiving of the sacraments instituted by him.





> Family worship, which ought to be performed by every family, ordinarily morning and evening, consists in prayer, reading the Scriptures, and singing praises.





> Secret worship is most plainly enjoined by our Lord. Matt. vi. 6; Eph, vi. 18. In this duty every one, apart by himself, is to spend some time in prayer, reading the Scriptures, holy meditation, and serious self-examination.



Now, I realize that it "makes sense" to say, for example, that we would not administer the sacraments in a family setting, or that we would not have the Word preached in private worship. However, what Scriptural basis do we have to make such distinctions between these spheres of worship? Besides the fact of obviousness or intuition, on what grounds may we claim that what is commanded in worship is commanded only in one sphere of worship?


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 14, 2008)

I think that we make the claim by the nature of the element of worship. A pastor is necessary for preaching and administering the sacraments, who is not present in that office in family or private worship. Therefore, how can one legetimately exercise those elements outside of public worship? The only conclusion one can come to is that they cannot.


----------



## Confessor (Dec 14, 2008)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> I think that we make the claim by the nature of the element of worship. A pastor is necessary for preaching and administering the sacraments, who is not present in that office in family or private worship. Therefore, how can one legetimately exercise those elements outside of public worship? The only conclusion one can come to is that they cannot.



I remember before my objection to this was simply, "Why don't we get a pastor to join us in family or private worship?" or "If we can't have all the elements then we should not worship incorrectly."

I can't believe I thought the former objection was cogent, seeing as family and private worship _by definition_ excludes a pastor, who is head of a congregation -- i.e. if anyone were actually a pastor in worship then the sphere is automatically corporate. The latter seems like it should fail as well, with an answer something along the lines of, "We should not deny all aspects of worship just because some parts are impossible in the family and private spheres."

Thank you for your responses. Sometimes the answer is somewhat obvious (I feel a bit dumb for missing it) but it needs to be said anyway.


----------

